# Chillbot Says Hello



## Desire Inspires (Oct 31, 2017)




----------



## chillbot (Oct 31, 2017)

No "hello" back?


----------



## Desire Inspires (Oct 31, 2017)

Hello!


----------



## chillbot (Oct 31, 2017)

Hi.


----------



## mac (Oct 31, 2017)

Ahh, @chillbot is @Desire Inspires, it all makes sense now, what with the paint skillz and love of bumping threads from the stone age.


----------



## Kevin Fortin (Oct 31, 2017)

*Meep6:* GG, chillbot! You are now Level 1!


----------



## synthpunk (Oct 31, 2017)




----------



## AllanH (Oct 31, 2017)

What a funny banner ad! "Hello" back @chillbot


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Nov 1, 2017)

Pfffft... It's not even animated


----------



## mc_deli (Nov 1, 2017)

Yo!


----------



## synthpunk (Nov 1, 2017)

Man, someone rates around here!


----------



## leon chevalier (Nov 1, 2017)

Hello from France !

(How cool is that idea, I wish so much I had it before you  @chillbot , thanks for the laugh !)


----------



## ColonelMarquand (Nov 1, 2017)

Yes hello you tattooed lunatic!


----------



## chillbot (Nov 1, 2017)

Jdiggity1 said:


> Pfffft... It's not even animated


Isn't it?


----------



## givemenoughrope (Nov 1, 2017)

It looks animated even if it isn't.
And hi!


----------



## Kyle Preston (Nov 1, 2017)

HA! I spilled my coffee laughing at this.


----------



## Saxer (Nov 1, 2017)

Hell O!


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Nov 1, 2017)

chillbot said:


> Isn't it?


Well played


----------



## chillbot (Nov 1, 2017)

Jdiggity1 said:


> Well played


Admit defeat? Or should we keep going!


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Nov 1, 2017)

chillbot said:


> Admit defeat? Or should we keep going!


I'm waiting to be _really_ impressed.
Good luck.


----------



## chillbot (Nov 1, 2017)

Jdiggity1 said:


> Good luck.


OK. Challenge accepted.


----------



## leon chevalier (Nov 7, 2017)

You did it @chillbot you're in the VI-C newsletter !


----------



## InLight-Tone (Nov 7, 2017)

I don't get it, Chillbot is Desire Inspires?


----------



## mouse (Nov 7, 2017)

InLight-Tone said:


> I don't get it, Chillbot is Desire Inspires?



Looks like it yea


----------



## chillbot (Nov 7, 2017)

leon chevalier said:


> You did it @chillbot you're in the VI-C newsletter !


The fame is going straight to my head! I'm working on my self-important attitude and planning to use "don't you know who I AM??" as a sig.


----------



## chillbot (Nov 7, 2017)

InLight-Tone said:


> I don't get it, Chillbot is Desire Inspires?





mouse said:


> Looks like it yea


God. Please no.


----------



## LamaRose (Nov 7, 2017)

Begging with the right hand, drinking with the left.


----------



## kurtvanzo (Nov 7, 2017)

chillbot said:


> God. Please no.



I saw Chillbot's ad pop up two weeks ago and thought "Chillbot is paying for self-promotion?"

Then I realized... Chillbot is actually the dark, bizzarro side of Mike Greene himself!!!

It all makes sense now!!


----------



## thov72 (Nov 7, 2017)

well hello...y´all.


----------



## Karma (Nov 7, 2017)

hi


----------



## Lawson. (Nov 7, 2017)

hi chillbit


----------



## babylonwaves (Nov 7, 2017)

chilly, you're the man. whenever I see the banner, I smile


----------

